# Making a shrimp rack



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

I really like the Easy Aqua Shrimp 3 Tubes Pyramid Terracotta Cave but at 
*£11.99 *before postage i wondered if i could make my own.




I have a tub of spare ceramic media from my old filter


 
So tried putting them together


 
Then made them longer like the Pyramid Terracotta Cave


 
What do people think.
Might try making real bamboo ones next


----------



## allan angus (4 Mar 2014)

yep simple and nice which glue did u use ? and have u used them yet will be intrested to hear what the shrimp think !


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2014)

My shrimp never bothered with the bamboo tube they had. If they have plants they will prefer plants..


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

Used super glue but letting it dry and will soak it in water before putting in the tank.
Also going to improve the look by putting some java moss on top


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

They like one ceramic ring on its own as i dropped this one in the tank ages ago and they use it.
Sorry for the crap pic silly shrimp liked to move when iphone was focusing but it will give u an idea


----------



## SA_Aquatic (4 Mar 2014)

I would advise you to use marine epoxy instead to bind the blocks. It is much safer than superglue


----------



## bogwood (5 Mar 2014)

Some good ideas.
I drilled about a dozen holes through a piece of bogwood,and the shrimps love it.
It also made the wod sink a lot quicker


----------



## Ruke (9 Mar 2014)

An update with some moss attached


 

 
Some footage with it in use


----------

